# Tads Not Eating



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

I have three mint terribilis tads that have been in the water for quite some time now and appear to not be eating anything. Not their tadpole food, not the algae on the leaves, nothing.

One has been in the water since Feb. 17th, the other one that hatched with it ate the tadpole food just fine, but then died a couple weeks ago for unknown reasons (these two were produced before I did my most recent vitamin change). The tad is obviously very thin looking, but continues to swim around and act like nothing is wrong.

The other two have been in the water since March 14th and while they do not appear thin as of yet, they definitely aren't growing like my auratus tads that went in the water at the same time. Also, an overall lack of feces kind of points that nothing is being consumed as well.

My auratus tads are in the same water conditions and fed the same tadpole food and are growing like weeds.

I guess I'm just wondering if anyone else has ever had this problem and if there's anything to be done about it...or just hope they start eating some day...

Tadpole Food: Repashy Community Plus
Tadpole Tea: the typical distilled water with leaves, I have a main tub that I pull from to refill the individual cups after water changes. That way I can always have a supply of "weak tea" looking water. It is also kept at the same temperature as the tadpole cups themselves.
Water Changes: Done typically at least once a week if not twice, depends on how much feces is in there (the auratus get water changes a lot more often than the terribilis at this point).
Water Temperature: kept at a near constant 70 degrees

Thanks for any help/advice!


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I hate to offer advice when I have my first mint terribilis offspring hitting landfall as I write. However I noticed early on that my terribilis did not seem to be eating as much as I would have liked. I feed primarily a mix of good flake foods (usually ground with mortar and pestle) to my other frogs. 

I just happened to try some Sera Micron and it was remarkable how crazy they were for it, sort of like a bunch of sharks threshing. I have meant to post about it to see if others had that experience. Might be worth a try.


----------



## dort (Jul 10, 2009)

I feed them foods that are heavily algae-based, not community (maybe 3:1 algae:community). They take a long time to start eating, be careful that you're feeding tiny amounts until they chow down or you will foul the water.


----------

